# Halloween Party in DC



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

The Northern VA Shyness and Social Anxiety Meetup Group

This group is for those of us who experience social anxiety or shyness and would like to meet people who are going through the same thing.

Halloween Party in DC
Friday, October 30, 2009 at 9:00PM

This is a joint Halloween Party with an international group in DC. I had a blast last year. Do not miss it. Sign up now as I need to do a head count. Here are some of the pictures from last year: http://pingpong.meetup.com/95/photos/473695/.

If you are uncomfortable being around with many new faces, try wearing a mask or something to cover your face. It's so appropriate for the occasion! We will gather and go together. I will post additional information as the date approaches. Happy Halloween!!!

Station 9 Restaurant 
1438 U St NW 
Washington, DC 20009

See the full event details at http://www.meetup.com/Novashy/calendar/11613079/.


----------

